# GE oven burns too hot



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The thermostatic assembly is worn out or damaged.

Look inside the oven, probably near the top, for a pencil like part with a "wire" (actually a thin tube) coming out of one end and going into a hole somewhere. If this part or the "wire" is bent or kinked, perhaps from mishandling of a casserole, that could cause erratic temperature.

If the temperature runs up to 400 when the dial is just above "off", are all the other temperature settings also inaccurate, say when you set it to 200 you get 600?

Unfortunately, replacing those parts is not easy.

why is this undlined?


----------



## abaker4809 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have checked that and all seems to be ok. As for the temp when I place the knob at 350 it is reaching about 550 to 575, I have redid to thermostat on the knob but nothing.


----------



## abaker4809 (Dec 10, 2009)

The flame stays the same no matter what I do, could this be my safety valve box going out? I need help I have lots of goodies to make for the holidays!


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

no, it's not the saftey valve. either the knob is bad [check flat on knob >that it aligns with flat on thermostat and not split or broken. otherwise you have bad thermo-wb20k10023,about $45.


----------

